# How To Be Creative:



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

Here is something i can across while i was reading some business blog. Some points apply to aquascapers too! Thats why I thought of posting it here. I removed some points bcos those points were more appropriate for creativity in business. But if you are interested in knowing the removed points and elaborations to each point (elaborations in which are really good too), scroll down to the link! Enjoy =)



gapingvoid said:


> 1. Ignore everybody
> 
> 2. The idea doesn't have to be big. It just has to change the world.
> 
> ...


More at http://www.gapingvoid.com/Moveable_Type/archives/000932.html


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

There are some good points there.


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

Very good , I read the whole article yesterday and it was very well written and inspiring.
Thanks for posting the list and the link(I bookmarked it!).


----------



## SkinniMini (Mar 26, 2006)

Wonderful article!
Coming from an otherwise employed artist, it spoke volumes to me, I also bookmarked it to read over again when I had more time to really digest it... Thank you!


----------

